# Luces Smoked Twice Baked Potatoes and Eggs



## luce (Feb 8, 2016)

Okay....Superbowl experiment went really well, so here is the recipe I created for others to try if they'd like

*Luces Smoked Twice Baked Potato and Eggs*

_Ingredients_

4 Russet Potatoes

5 Large Eggs

1.5 Cups Cheddar Cheese

1 package of bacon (or more...I'm not judging)

1 TBS of favorite rub

¼  Cup Milk

Olive Oil

Salt

1 jalapeno

1/8 package of Cream Cheese

Fresh parsley

Chives

Sour Cream

_Night Before_

Wash and dry potatoes
Rub potatoes with oil and sprinkle with salt













20160206_180421.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016






Place in smoker at 225-250 for roughly 3hrs using hickory, apple or pecan. (I used pecan)
Remove once soft to the touch, allow to cool at room temp.  Place in fridge until the morning.













20160206_220839.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016






_Morning_

Fry up the bacon 













20160207_080539.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016






Cut the potatoes in half and scoop out inards (leave kinda chunky).  Make sure to keep the skins.













20160207_081845.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016






Using some of the bacon fat, fry up the potato you scooped out for 5min or so (just to get some color and crisp).













20160207_081657.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016






Dust potatoes with rub.
Bacon should be cool by now, so crumble it and set aside.
Dice jalapeno and set aside.
Mix cream cheese and .5 cup cheddar cheese and set aside. 













20160206_194316.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016






In a mixing bowl add 5 eggs, ¼ C of milk and a pinch of salt and beat it like it stole your bike.
In the skins fill with some of the potato, jalapeno, bacon and cheese mixture than cover with beaten eggs.













20160207_084321.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016






Cover liberally with remaining cheddar cheese. 
Place in oven for 30min @ 300deg.













20160207_091807.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 8, 2016






Serve with fresh parsley, chives & sour cream (or whatever else you fancy).













20160207_092541.jpg



__ luce
__ Feb 7, 2016






Obviously, this works with anything as fillings (mushroom, ham, scallions, onion, sausage, etc.).  If anyone else makes these, I'd love to see your iterations.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2016)

We make twice baked potatoes all the time. 

We just usually use broccoli & cheese.

I'm definitely going to try it your way next time.

Thanks for sharing!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Feb 10, 2016)

Dang it man that looks good,,, great job 

DS


----------



## ak1 (Feb 10, 2016)

The only flaw that I can see is that I don't have any in front of me!


----------

